# 

## dziandy

Witam wszystkich

jestem w trakcie remontu - no i muszę rozbudować istniejącą instalację CO (wykonana z rur stalowych - system grawitacyjny) - wykonawca w rozmowie stwierdził, że dobrze by było wykonać  rozbudowę z rur stalowych ocynkowanych z system złączek prasowanych - czy ma ktoś doświadczenia z w/w
niestety oprócz producentów (sprzedawców) systemu mało informacji i opinii na ten temat
pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek B..

W obiegu grzewczym c.o krąży woda nieagresywna, odgazowana, mająca obojętny stosunek do materiału z jakiego zrobiona jest instalacja. Ważne jest jedynie to aby nie mieszać ze sobą kilku systemów ze względu na możliwość wystąpieniakorozji elektrochemicznej.

----------


## dziandy

chodzi mi o opinie użytkowników takiego systemu - wszystkie za i przeciw

----------


## dzabij

W Polsce od pewnie 20 albo i więcej lat w zasadzie nie stosuje się rur stalowych w domowych instalacjach CO. Dominuje plastik zgrzewany lub PEX oraz miedź - myślę że ciężko będzie o opinie, przyznaję że nawet nie spotkałem się z takim systemem (choć jakoś wybitnie nie szukałem).

----------


## KAN-therm

Posiadamy w ofercie zarówno systemy stalowe prasowane (stal węglowa zewnętrznie ocynkowana oraz stal nierdzewna) jak i systemy tworzywowe łączone w różnych technologiach (zaciskane, zgrzewane).

Systemy stalowe prasowane, a w szczególności wykonane ze stali węglowej zewnętrznie ocynkowanej (System KAN-therm Steel), wewnątrz są to zwykłe rury czarne, zalecane są do stosowania TYLKO i WYŁACZNIE w zamkniętych ciśnieniowych instalacjach grzewczych - w żadnym wypadku nie polecam stosować ich w układach otwartych z uwagi na dostęp tlenu do wody instalacyjnej i duże ryzyko wystąpienia korozji materiałowej wewnątrz rur (woda dobrze napowietrzona).

W systemie tym stosowane są cienkościenne rury stalowe i w przypadku gdy dojdzie do wystąpienia korozji na wewnętrznych ścianach proces ten bardzo szybko doprowadzi do tzw. perforacji rury.

Jeśli chcesz zmodernizować instalację grzewczą, działającą w układzie otwartym polecam tani i sprawdzony system z polipropylenu - System KAN-therm PP. Oczywiście z uwagi na materiał (tworzywo PP) układ taki (źródło ciepła - kocioł) musi być zabezpieczony przed przekroczeniem max. dopuszczalnej temp. roboczej tj. 90st. C.

----------

